

Chess: a game that teaches serious lessons to any age - ardeay
https://medium.com/better-humans/7462fe494b30

======
dfc
Is something broken at Medium? Why is it asking me to sign in? If that is a
new "feature" I can cross medium.com off the list of links I will follow on
HN.

In case you want to read the article:
[http://web.archive.org/liveweb/https://medium.com/better-
hum...](http://web.archive.org/liveweb/https://medium.com/better-
humans/7462fe494b30)

~~~
tubbzor
I clicked the ops link and wasn't prompted for any sign in as usual.

~~~
dfc
It is no longer asking me to sign in. It kept redirecting me to
[https://medium.com/m/signin?redirect=/better-
humans/7462fe49...](https://medium.com/m/signin?redirect=/better-
humans/7462fe494b30)

